# Auto Headlamp Shutoff



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Greetings,

I understand that the Sentra has a Battery Saver feature which automatically deactivates the headlights after the ignition has been in the OFF position for more than 5 minutes. I have two questions about this process.

1.) Is it safe to use this feature like automatic headlights (i.e. never turning the headlights off since they go on and off with the car)?

2.) If yes to the previous question, is there an easy way to disable the warning chime when exiting the vehicle?


----------

